# Looking at a camper



## tcward (Dec 5, 2013)

Like this one. Anybody own one like this and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 6, 2013)

I think they are called hybrid campers and I am interested because we are looking at smaller sized trailers that expand out for additional sleeping room.  This is because we don't want to move up to a bigger tow vehicle.  Even the one pictured is probably bigger than we want to tow since there is two axles.  We would be moving up from a folding tent/popup camper.

That said, I think they are a very good option for anyone fully equipped to tow a higher profile trailer, with full sized truck towing, etc.  The one drawback I can think of is possibly the bunk sleeper ends might stay cold/hot with the weather, as opposed to a fully enclosed camper.


----------



## tcward (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Oldstick! The one I am looking at isn't quite as large as the one in the pic.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 7, 2013)

I owned one for a couple of years. The bed ends will get hot in the sun. We placed solar blankets on top of the canvas ends to reflect the sun. Starcraft makes a great camper. I wish I still had mine  . I like the openess of the tent ends with the screens open . You will have to let the tent ends dry out if they get rained on . No big deal really. Have fun.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 15, 2013)

I think those canopy slides are beds.  The old popups had pipe braces that helped support the slide.  Do these style have braces too ?


----------



## skeeter24 (Dec 16, 2013)

3ringer said:


> You will have to let the tent ends dry out if they get rained on .



Or dew....that was the biggest draw back for me when i had mine was to either wait until it had dried naturally, dry it with a towel, or put the ends back out and dry them once you get home.  

I personally would rather have an ultra-lite standard pull behind travel trailer than the hybrid.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 16, 2013)

The storage is not too big of a deal in my opinion.  At least you don't have to crank it up like a pop-up camper. 

We are the second owners of a 1991 Coleman pop-up camper and there is no mildew whatsoever on any of the canvas, bunk ends or side panels.  Just don't leave it closed up for any length of time after getting wet with rain.  When you get home, pull the ends out enough so air can circulate for a day or so.


----------



## tcward (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 19, 2013)

skeeter24 said:


> Or dew....that was the biggest draw back for me when i had mine was to either wait until it had dried naturally, dry it with a towel, or put the ends back out and dry them once you get home.
> 
> I personally would rather have an ultra-lite standard pull behind travel trailer than the hybrid.



This is my thoughts exactly.


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 19, 2013)

Old stick...ck PM


----------



## 660griz (Dec 20, 2013)

skeeter24 said:


> Or dew....that was the biggest draw back for me when i had mine was to either wait until it had dried naturally, dry it with a towel, or put the ends back out and dry them once you get home.
> 
> I personally would rather have an ultra-lite standard pull behind travel trailer than the hybrid.



Ditto. In a heavy rain, they are a pain. (Rhymed even.)


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 21, 2013)

We have one, and love it. Ours is a kz sportsman 18. Both ends fold out. I love the compactness of it when in tow, but the roominess of it when it's open. You'll like it!!


----------



## ToddM (Mar 2, 2014)

We have used one for last four years and absolutely love it. Am now consider selling it because we need a bigger camper. If it wasnt fr my family growing id keep it forever.


----------



## tcward (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, carried the new to me HTT to Tugaloo State Park this past weekend. Had a blast!


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 14, 2014)

tcward said:


> Well, carried the new to me HTT to Tugaloo State Park this past weekend. Had a blast!



Good looking camper. Try the space blankets on top of the bed ends this summer. It will make it cooler and less work on the a/c .


----------



## tcward (Apr 14, 2014)

3ringer said:


> Good looking camper. Try the space blankets on top of the bed ends this summer. It will make it cooler and less work on the a/c .



Thanks for the comments Ringer! I was looking at something called "pop up gizmos" Is that what you are talking about?


----------

